# confused



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

my 75 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Am I missing something? whats the confusion?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

nice tank! What's the confusion?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

lol at first i couldnt figure out how to add pictures, i was using the image ulr 

then i found the attachments


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It's like a giant mossy shrimp playground!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

yea hopfully they start breeding in there, i need to make it look biger, any tips on aquascaping a 75 gallon?


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice, shrimps must be really happy in there lol. Are you going to put any fish in there? I think I see an otocinclus.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

you do..
and not really unless you count an autocat as a fish
i have like 7 its a shrimp farm 

i have a second tank the same size im going to fill with driftwood that looks like branches and make a forest of moss


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i THINK i found your moss balls...under the driftwood...am i right?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

lol well which one? you gotta be more specific to win lol

i looked where i know it is, im not sure if you can even see it lol


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

the one on the right from your first picture!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

in front of that standing peice of wood? thats just a moss matt lol but thats pretty close im pretty sure its just behind my signapore moss on the right side.

two peices covered in moss slowly grew infront of it and coverd it. i need someone to take better pics with more detail..

its too fuzzy when you zoom in, im gonna update this thread later and put my tank up to date. its grown out a bit since then


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

not in the front on the right of the driftwood tucked underneath it.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

maybe you mean the driftwood thats standing up on an angle lol? you gotta show me in my actual tank lol but it was right beside a piece of driftwood, almost impossible to find in all that green but you mighthave found it

did you tie down all those mosses?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Yea i did, i re-scaped my tank as well...but after further inspiration from youtube and other forums i've decided to re-scape again LOL


----------

